# Ebay buyer no response question



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

After someone wins an item on Ebay you offered, and you've sent the invoice, how long do you give them to respond in some manner before you start to worry? (on the listing I'd said 5 days to pay, if I haven't heard from you I will relist)

I'm just one of those people who immediately either pays for the item I bought, or at least responds with mailing info, or a "thanks for the invoice, I'll be paying you on Thursday". 

It's been 4 days since the item sold, and I sent out the invoice. Do I send a reminder nudge? or just wait and on Sunday just relist? (actually, I'll do a 2nd chance thing since there are other bidders)


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I give 7 days or so. Sometimes 10. 

I am often surprised how many people buy items on ebay, and then have to wait to get paid before they can pay for the item they bought.

I am not being critical of others. It is just not the way I do business. I don't buy stuff unless I already have the money in Paypal.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

My listings say they have three days to respond and seven days to pay. If I don't hear in three days I send a another invoice and it says "this is your second and final invoice". Rarely have I had anyone ignore the second invoice. If they do they normally aren't going to pay at all. I give them the full seven days to pay and then file a nonpayment complaint. I'm a person who also pays immediately and ships the same day or the very next day after I'm paid. The wife says I have to realize that not everyone is like me.


Nomad


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

This is my three day reminder:


> Hi. I see it's been more than three days since auction's end and I still haven't heard from you. I'm guessing it's probably simply slipped your mind, but could you please drop me a note letting me know your payment plans?
> 
> Thanks!



This is my seven day reminder:


> Hi,
> 
> I see my 7 day grace period has passed and I still haven't received payment. I'm sure this has simply slipped your mind, but if I don't hear from you within the next couple of days, I'll be referring this to eBay's Non-Paying Bidder department.
> 
> Thanks for your prompt attention to this matter!


After 8, it goes to NPB. After I get my NPB resolved, then I relist.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. I just sent off a gentle reminder. basically "I hope you received the invoice for <item description> that you won on <date>. The final amount was $$$$. If you need more time that the 5 days listed, please contact me and we can make arrangements. "

He used an auto-snipe thing...the bid went in at the last second before it ended, so he may well be off on vacation or something and forgotten that he bid on it! (how you can forget you bid on a $300 item is beyond me, but I'm a penny pincher  )


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I had a situation where the person won an auction, and I didn't hear anything for several weeks! I think I offered a gentle reminder, but I might not have. I looked at the feedback and noted a 100% positive rating and good comments. I decided to give them more time. They eventually contacted me stating that the day they won auction, he/she was admitted into the hospital with a heart attack! 

They were very nice about the delay, and all went well after that. You never know what could happen. If there were any bad or neutral comments, I might have responded differently.


----------



## KY Doug (Dec 1, 2008)

I would be careful about relisting the item until you have filed and closed a dispute. If you only have one of your item, the original buyer could send their payment after you have relisted and possibly sold you item. I think a dispute can be filed after 7 days.

Doug


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

The reminder email did the trick. Response almost immediately. Thanks for the help


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Under revised eBay rules you can now file a non-paying buyer notice after FOUR days. If buyer hasn't responded in an additional FOUR days you can essentially cancel the sale and eBay will refund the commission (don't know about listing fees). Buyer will receive an unpaid buyer strike. If buyer does respond you can have eBay remove the unpaid buyer strike.

Up to all sellers on how lenient they want to be.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> The reminder email did the trick. Response almost immediately. Thanks for the help


That's been my experience. That's why my "grumpy reminders" aren't particularly grumpy. 
In the decade that I've been selling on eBay, almost always a late payer simply forgot that they had a purchase. A reminder is all they need.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Me, I'm a forgetful buyer sometimes..

Now what was it I was saying.................


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

GoldenCityMuse said:


> Me, I'm a forgetful buyer sometimes..
> 
> Now what was it I was saying.................


heh  No kidding....I had forgotten that I'd put up the piece for auction just one day after doing so.  Next evening Artificer says "how's the EBAY going?" and I looked at him like he was CRAZY. Then I remembered :doh: 

I need a keeper.


----------

